# Trackday advice?



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

On May 27th and 28th I'll be taking my baby (04 Spec V) to a BMW driving course. While I do expect to learn how to drive better via new techniques as well as some knowledge about how my car will perform, I was wondering if anyone had any specific advice. Some things to look out for, cautions to take. If you've never been on a track or have not even drivin a Spec V over 100mph, save you advice please.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

watch for the nasty understeer, basically. listen to the instructors


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

i take mine to the track every friday , and the biggest problem i noticed is it catches alot of wind up top. Watch for that cause it can cause you to lose traction. Believe me i know , its scary goin 120mph and have that happen :thumbdwn: . Ya , chimike is right to about the understeer as well. other than that , just bear in and let the spec do the rest. :givebeer:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Falkin Azenas. 
I see them on almost all Auto-X cars. Besides the Hoosiers.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> watch for the nasty understeer, basically. listen to the instructors


I'd say watch for the spec-v nasty trailing throttle oversteer.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't listen to him.. he doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Don't listen to him.. he doesn't know what he's talking about.


Sorry, I had to steal this for my sig. It's perfect! LOLOL!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree with Mike K. as the SPec can really rotate on you especially with lift throttle oversteer. Just be subtle and smooth on your inputs and focus on the line and then driving it faster, not trying to man ahndle the car through the course. 

Brake pads are also something you will want to have. I helps to have a dedicated set of track pads or an extra set of pads as if you are decent driver and catch on quickly you can be VERY hard on brakes. 

All in all make sure your car is in good working order all around and have fun! And like I said focus on yourself and the line not other cars or trying to beat them!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

hehehe... Mike's a tard when it comes to driving cars!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

wes said:


> I agree with Mike K. as the SPec can really rotate on you especially with lift throttle oversteer. Just be subtle and smooth on your inputs and focus on the line and then driving it *better* (speed will come with time), not trying to man handle the car through the course.
> 
> Brake pads are also something you will want to have. I helps to have a dedicated set of track pads or an extra set of pads as if you are decent driver and catch on quickly you can be VERY hard on brakes.
> 
> All in all make sure your car is in good working order all around and have fun! And like I said focus on yourself and the line not other cars or trying to beat them!



made a small, but significant correction to that post....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> made a small, but significant correction to that post....


I agree with that, wording is better and the right line is far more important than anything else.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

wes said:


> I agree with that, wording is better and the right line is far more important than anything else.


All this talk, looking outside and seeing a 20 degree day - I can't even begin to describe the spring/race fever I've got.

As a beginner, I can say that it feels like a lot to learn when you're first trying to sort out the line, proper braking/shifting, turning. One thing at a time. Right now, my finish place is less important than finishing the race running and having felt like I did good.

Just as a note, many short tracks have practice days. Usually, if your car is in good shape and you have a helmet, you can go out and run around on the practice days, especially if the track has a "pure stock" or 4 cylinder division.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

20 degrees? heh.. it's 68 and sunny here.. PERFECT track weather..
and just to make you feel worse- I'm headed to Texas World Speedway for TX2K5 Supra Nationals on Thursday.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> 20 degrees? heh.. it's 68 and sunny here.. PERFECT track weather..
> and just to make you feel worse- I'm headed to Texas World Speedway for TX2K5 Supra Nationals on Thursday.


You... are a very cruel man. Enjoy! Are you racing or watching?

This is why I'll be racing at least once a week and sometimes twice a week. I'd do it all weekend if I could - and if the car could hold up! LOL...

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm still not sure yet.. I told them I'd like to drive, as they owe me two full days at the track already.. If they're short on help, then I'll be corner working and they'll owe me 3 days of track time. 
What I wouldn't give to pass a few MKIVs in my 4 door family car tho!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

MShorten said:


> All this talk, looking outside and seeing a 20 degree day - I can't even begin to describe the spring/race fever I've got.
> 
> As a beginner, I can say that it feels like a lot to learn when you're first trying to sort out the line, proper braking/shifting, turning. One thing at a time. Right now, my finish place is less important than finishing the race running and having felt like I did good.
> 
> Just as a note, many short tracks have practice days. Usually, if your car is in good shape and you have a helmet, you can go out and run around on the practice days, especially if the track has a "pure stock" or 4 cylinder division.


Of all the tips, this little get together of yours has been the most helpful. Thanks a bunch.


----------

